# Can FNA detect thyroid lymphoma?



## mollyfin (May 17, 2013)

I had nine biopsy samples taken out of the thing in my neck a couple of months ago and the tests came back benign. However, I still have a giant nodule that seems to be growing, my voice continues to get hoarser, I've developed a sore throat, and my thyroid function is totally normal. It occurred to me to wonder, since lymphoma generally isn't detectable by FNA, is primary thyroid lymphoma detectable that way? Wondering if my biopsy was a false negative. I do also have lymphoma "B" symptoms, though my doctor doesn't think I should be worried about that at all.

I'm supposed to follow up with the endocrinologist in a month. This thing is very uncomfortable, but given how screwed over I got by my insurance company last time I needed surgery, I'm hesitant to have it removed unless I have good reason to suspect it may not be benign after all.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mollyfin said:


> I had nine biopsy samples taken out of the thing in my neck a couple of months ago and the tests came back benign. However, I still have a giant nodule that seems to be growing, my voice continues to get hoarser, I've developed a sore throat, and my thyroid function is totally normal. It occurred to me to wonder, since lymphoma generally isn't detectable by FNA, is primary thyroid lymphoma detectable that way? Wondering if my biopsy was a false negative. I do also have lymphoma "B" symptoms, though my doctor doesn't think I should be worried about that at all.
> 
> I'm supposed to follow up with the endocrinologist in a month. This thing is very uncomfortable, but given how screwed over I got by my insurance company last time I needed surgery, I'm hesitant to have it removed unless I have good reason to suspect it may not be benign after all.


Well........................wait a tick; it's growing, it's unsightly and uncomfortable re hoarseness and sore throat? And the insurance is going to decide?

Please see an ENT; stat!!! You are correct to be worried. Very correct.

Please let us know what "you" decide.

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx

Good site for thyroid cancer
http://www.cancer.org/cancer/thyroidcancer/detailedguide/thyroid-cancer-what-is-thyroid-cancer


----------



## mollyfin (May 17, 2013)

Well, those are all the reasons I had the ultrasound and biopsy done in the first place. But I generally assumed that those tests would have uncovered a malignancy in the first place. I'm more uncomfortable lately but my allergies are also insane, so having two things causing throat swelling and irritation might be the cause. I can't tell if it's actually growing by looking at it. It actually seemed to shrink for a while. The endocrinologist felt that further testing wasn't necessary since all 9-10 samples were benign.

I've been tested for lupus and other autoimmune issues; all negative. I have a long history of stumping my doctors - my test results are always normal (except for low vitamin D), I just feel crappy all the time, with better and worse periods of time. Doc has been sure it was hyperthyroid several times in my life...nope.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mollyfin said:


> Well, those are all the reasons I had the ultrasound and biopsy done in the first place. But I generally assumed that those tests would have uncovered a malignancy in the first place. I'm more uncomfortable lately but my allergies are also insane, so having two things causing throat swelling and irritation might be the cause. I can't tell if it's actually growing by looking at it. It actually seemed to shrink for a while. The endocrinologist felt that further testing wasn't necessary since all 9-10 samples were benign.
> 
> I've been tested for lupus and other autoimmune issues; all negative. I have a long history of stumping my doctors - my test results are always normal (except for low vitamin D), I just feel crappy all the time, with better and worse periods of time. Doc has been sure it was hyperthyroid several times in my life...nope.


Not always. There are areas that cannot be seen w/ultra-sound and places where FNA is not conclusive.


----------



## mollyfin (May 17, 2013)

He said it was benign, not inconclusive, but I guess it could have been an incorrect result. If it's growing, it's either growing very slowly or growing inward, because my neck doesn't seem much bigger than it was when I had the biopsy done. It's mostly the continuing raspy voice that's concerning me. Is an endocrinologist the correct doctor to be seeing in this situation? I have to make a followup in a few weeks anyway; should I make the appointment a month early?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would suggest seeing an ENT (ear, nose, and throat, also known as otolaryngologist).


----------



## mollyfin (May 17, 2013)

What makes them better-suited to it? Not trying to argue - I really have no idea; I only saw an endocrinologist per my doctor's recommendation - just wondering.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I was making that suggestion based on the raspy voice. The endo could help you manage your hormone levels, but the ENT will take a better look at what's really going on in your neck. My two cents.


----------



## mollyfin (May 17, 2013)

That's a good point. I have to call my doctor for blood test results tomorrow, so I'll ask him if he can recommend anyone.


----------

